# My 2 cents about the Sony DSLR-A55 SLT



## dxqcanada

I have decided to write up something in this camera for those Sony/Minolta users in this Forum ... especially since discussions on Canon/Nikon are the dominant manufacturer.

The Sony SLT's are something I think many Sony/Minolta digital users would have questions about ... I know I did before I bought it.


Just got the camera on Saturday, so I have not had time to put it through the ringer ... but I thought I would post my initial impressions.

Background ... I have been shooting Film since 1986. I only got into Digital with the Sony DSLR-A100 about 5 years ago.
I am still getting used to the transition from shooting manual exposure with a Canon new F-1 SLR to a DSLR.

Most of this information is relative to my experience with the Sony DSLR-A100.

First impression ... there is a big difference in the viewfinder. This thing reminded me of my Canon's giant bright viewfinder. I can see for miles through this and it is very comfortable with my glasses on. I always had a issue with how small APS-C DSLR viewfinders have.

EVF, this was one thing I thought would take me time to get used to ... and it was not. It does not annoy me.
The EVF has a very high resolution so I really did not see it as an LCD screen. As I have never had a camera with Live-View, it is nice to "see" changes in exposure/colour as I adjust the camera settings ... and really nice to have that in the viewfinder.
There has been many comments stating that the EVF colours are not all that accurate, and they are possibly correct ... but I only use the viewfinder for composition and focus. That brings me to manual focusing ... the EVF has high enough resolution to be able for me to shoot in MF, actually it is easier than doing it with my A100 (also having more focus points does help) as the viewfinder is easier to look through.

I tried some manual exposure shots by gauging the image through what I saw in the EVF ... and the final image was almost spot on.
I will have to try this with more extreme lighting conditions.

Physically this camera is small. The grip is shorter than the A100.
I do not mind it that much, but I have a problem with the position of the dial ... it is too low for me, as my finger always moves higher than where it is. Too bad Sony will not make a grip for this thing as it is specifically designed to be small (I might check out some third party grips). The buttons on the back could have been positioned differently ... but with such a small body, I do not think Sony could put them anywhere else without decreasing the size of the LCD.

AF is fast, very fast and very low hunting.
I slapped on all of our old Sigma lenses and they have no problem with them. The 15yr old Sigma AF 400 f/5.6 APO feels like a new lens with the increased speed of focusing.

So far just snap shooting this camera is miles ahead of the A100 (even has the depth of field preview button) in image quality ... big difference in high ISO.

Overall I find this camera a great improvement over my A100. I find this camera more "usable" than the A100.

I will continue to post as I get some more camera time on this.


----------



## chaosrealm93

I've only played with the a55 in a sony store before and i agree with the very quick AF. it was kinda hard for me to tell how bright the viewfinder was because the store was really well lit with strong lights, so even a relatively dimmer VF would have seemed adequate. however even though its a great camera body, i wouldn't buy into it because of the lens lineup from sony/zeiss


----------



## dxqcanada

Honestly, I would only currently recommend the Sony line-up to those that already have Minolta lenses ... or until Sony really extends their lens line up.

My wife had Minolta Maxxum equipment so it was natural for us to continue that route (Canon made my FD lenses useless !!!) 

This post is for those currently using Minolta/Sony DSLR's.


----------



## Kolia

Thanks for your feedback. 

I have a A-390 and I'm considering upgrading to a A-55. Mainly for the faster AF, FPS, gps tagging and the ability to shoot video. 

I'm looking forward to more of your feedback.


----------



## dxqcanada

On Aug 24 Sony will announce there new lineup ... including the A65 and A77.


----------



## dxqcanada

Not sure about your A390, but the A55 performs great at 1600 ISO.

The AF is fast. 
The camera is quiet now that there is no mirror flapping. Very fast FPS which helps when handholding with the HDR.

I have not been out yet ... but I do not find the EVF so different from an OVF that I cannot use it.
Hopefully I will get some time on the weekend to really try it out.

Can't tell you about the video, as I would rather have had that removed and the camera lowered in price.


----------



## dxqcanada

Mod Request: can this be moved to the new Camera -> Sony forum


----------



## Overread

*moved to the Sony subsection*


----------



## dxqcanada

OK, more on the A55 ... went to the zoo.

AF = big difference from the A100. Had most of the images in focus, even shooting through glass.
Focusing is fast. Manual focusing was easier than I thought with the EVF ... actually did not notice that I was using an EVF after a while.

The camera does over-expose by about 1/3 of a stop (as reported by many other reviewers).
The EVF did well under low lighting situations.

Having live view in the viewfinder did prevent some Oops situations.

For it's small size I did not find it a problem to hold the camera, even with my Sigma AF 300mm f/4.0.
I would say that for those with big hands ... wait for the A65/A77.

Problems:
This camera brings out the faults of our lenses. I will need to upgrade glass.
I kept hitting the WB button with the palm of my thumb ... have to remember not to grip the camera so tightly.


----------



## dxqcanada

Manual exposure is a breeze having an EVF ... yes, it is not exactly the same reproduction of the actual scene, but the subtle changes seen through the viewfinder goes a long way.
As I have not had a camera with a Live View LCD ... I did not appreciate being able to see the scene as the sensor does.

Did I mention that the viewfinder is huge ... and the newer A65/A77 has an even larger viewfinder.


----------



## rgregory1965

Just got my A55.....one MAJOR thing that has not been mentioned here yet is the 10FPS

This thing is fast......


----------



## Zess

Have you tried shooting/filming sports or other forms of prolonged action? Is there noticeable EVF lag?

Right now I'm stuck between one of your camera's successor (the A65/A77) or the Canon 60D

1080/60p and 10fps sounds fantastic but I've heard mixed things about EVF vs Optical


----------



## dxqcanada

I have not tried to use the burst mode ... I have shot moving subjects in continuous shooting and it does not feel any more different than having a mirror delay.

I have not used any other DSLR so I cannot say how my A55 compares to others.

You might like to read this: The Picture Desk: Sony A77 with 70-400G at another football game
or even this: The Picture Desk: Almost one year with the Sony A55 and this is what I've learned


----------



## Zess

Thanks for the good reads

I was worried when he said you can't use the full burst for raw photos but all is well since he said there is (slower than full burst) high speed mode at 7fps

And that still outdoes the 60D


----------



## mooimeisie

Nice to see someone posting a positive thread on Sony.  I've had my A55 since last October (the previous one was the A350) and I've never been happier with a camera.  I have endured a lot of unfavorable comments while using it, but wouldn't trade it for anything, except maybe the new A77.


----------



## dxqcanada

Ok, we have upgraded our glass.

Sigma AF 50-150mm f/2.8
Minolta AF 100-300mm APO f/4.5-5.6
Tokina AT-X 100mm f/2.8 macro

The Sigma is REALLY sharp wide open ... I had a very tough time trying to obtain this lens. Sigma discontinued it and announced a replacement 6 months ago which has not appeared.
Though we really have not put our new lenses to the test, I am hopeful that it will compliment the A55 (as we cannot afford Sony G or Zeiss lenses).


----------



## rgregory1965

FYI burst mode is increadable.....My a55 is awsome, the EVF i think is way better than optical...Sony has stepped out in front of the pack....if canon and nikon dont do something fast.....oh well


----------



## dxqcanada

What have you compared it to ?


----------



## rgregory1965

dxqcanada said:


> What have you compared it to ?



several nikons.....but how can you compare 10 fps to 3 or 4 on most others


----------



## sarconastic

I am one of the people that went to Sony because I had Minolta Glass from previous cameras. I bought an A550 to get started. I have been drooling over the A55 since about 2 days after I got my 550 but now I am watching the long awaited A65 and A77 releases. I think I want the 77. But no matter what any says, Sony is starting to make their mark in the Camera market, and it could shake it up some with the new  Gen of mirror-less units.

Thanks for the info on the A55, its appreciated.

Kevin


----------



## dxqcanada

I am waiting for Sony to put out more Alpha lenses.
They need to get the gaps filled.


----------



## rgregory1965

dxqcanada said:


> I am waiting for Sony to put out more Alpha lenses.
> They need to get the gaps filled.




Just pre ordered my A65


----------



## dxqcanada

Not the SLT-A77 ??

I could really use a weather-proof camera ... left my Canon newF-1 in the rain once.


----------



## kojack

dxqcanada said:
			
		

> Honestly, I would only currently recommend the Sony line-up to those that already have Minolta lenses ... or until Sony really extends their lens line up.
> 
> My wife had Minolta Maxxum equipment so it was natural for us to continue that route (Canon made my FD lenses useless !!!)
> 
> This post is for those currently using Minolta/Sony DSLR's.



Well... I will chime in here.  IMO, you don't need 7 50mm lenses.  I always laughed at this comment.  Yes canikon have more lenses,  however alot of them are overlap. 

Plus there are millions of minolta lenses which are of superior build quality compared to canon and nikon units.  The famous beer can lens is a tank.  

So I would jump into Sony instead of running away because of the great glass that's readily available from the misinformed brand changers once Sony bought out minolta.  

I am in the process of loading up on minolta glass.


----------



## PhillipReynes

I have been using an a55 for a year now and will receive two a77 next week.  I have loved my a55's.  I like the price point a lot.  In my work I have had a lot of cameras destroyed.  I cover dissident groups in North America.  I have had several cameras confiscated for periods of time as well by police agencies.  I have had several cameras stolen.  I like the quality off photo I get and the high shooting speed.  I would not go back to Cannon which I used prior.

I to have been the recipient of a lot of comments for using Sony.


----------



## gsgary

Has anyone tried using it in a studio using studio flash ? one of the lads at the camera club has one and we could not use it, i had to lend him one of my spare cameras, when i got home had a look on the internet and it is a nightmare to use in a studio

A55 design flaw- I have an inelegant solution but it is a solution


----------



## dxqcanada

I know about that ... I will never use my A55 for studio strobe, so it does not affect me ... though I will say that Sony's got to get on the ball and make a firmware fix for that if they want to be respected by Pros.


----------



## gsgary

dxqcanada said:


> I know about that ... I will never use my A55 for studio strobe, so it does not affect me ... though I will say that Sony's got to get on the ball and make a firmware fix for that if they want to be respected by Pros.



You don't know what you are missing, i have always shot sports and was not bothered about shooting in a studio but when i tried it i was hooked


----------



## dxqcanada

I have done studio shooting. Not my cup of tea ... not something I was interested in ... though I will have to say that it did solidify my understanding of using light.

I don't like using artificial light in general.


----------

